# Recent article: Men that do womens traditional housework have less sex.



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

This was a US Today article published this week. I started laughing, because of all of these poor fools that think cleaning floors would help get in their wives pants. 

What are your thoughts on this article? My wife does all of the house cleaning. I help out when we cook on the grill, dump runs, driving the kids, mowing the lawn. My wife has never said you need to clean the bathrooms, thank God. She knows I would do a terrible job.

On the flip side, if it was not for me intitiating when it comes to sex, we would not have a sex life. I can not complain.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

It's all came to education at home. I see (CMIIW) that in the West, women are taught that they have no sexual obligations in a marriage, that they should never allow themselves to be forced to have sex with their husbands, because they are dignified women, and their bodies belongs to themselves, not to their husbands. 

Therefore, to even things out, men should be taught that they should never allow themselves to be forced to do domestic chores by their wives, because their bodies belongs to themselves, not to their wives. Everything must be done from their own free will.

Marriage is a partnership. Teamwork. Sex should never be given as a reward for doing chores. Sex should be something that both parties are looking forward to do because they love each other, because they are attracted to each other.

When the love and/or attraction is gone, and sex is not something that is frequently done, the marriage is unhealthy, and should be terminated (unless there are real legitimate medical or logistical reasons). 

Men should never accept it when a wife said this about them: "Who, my husband? I am not/no longer interested in bonking him, but I keep him around for doing the chores". 

Before I am being vilified by women as a "man defender", let me remind you all that all men are a mother's son. Mothers, imagine your son being kept as domestic butler, while being deprived of a healthy sexual life. Your son, your own flesh and blood, being treated like that. Is that acceptable to you?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personally I don't agree with the notion that "less housework = more sex" for men. The study's results are not conclusive and disregard other factors that can strongly influence the no-sex situation either than housework.

Doormats in particular do everything for their wives practically begging for sex, and one of the many traits is doing the housework. The whole approach is wrong, and the results can be expected. Ironically it has very little to do with the actual housework itself but more the attitude of such men.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's the article.


----------

